# Is this a good deal?



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all,
I want to buy a projector for my small room. I'll mainly watch 720p or 1080p mkv movies. I'll be viewing a 90" screen from 3 meters.

Now, this is gonna be my first projector. I wonder if I'd see much difference between a 1080p and 720p projector regarding the screen size and viewing distance mentioned. Because I've found a used Optoma HD67N for 300 USD, it's used for 600 hours. I wonder if this is a really good deal. If yes, maybe it is better to stick with this one for a while. What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

You would almost definitely be able to distinguish between 720p and 1080p at that distance. Using this chart  you can see that you should be able to distinguish a higher resolution than even 1080.

But, at the end of the day 720p is still pretty nice, and its up to you whether you can live with it or not. Also keep in mind that 4k is coming, and in a few years you may want to upgrade to that. So if you put down big money now on a 1080 projector, you won't want to turn around and buy another new projector. Just my two cents.


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen that chart but 300 USD for that projector seems like a good deal. Besides, maybe i can upgrade to 4k in a few years as you said. My main concern is that if i can see the individual pixels with that distance.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

Rairun said:


> My main concern is that if i can see the individual pixels with that distance.


No, you won't...

(for me, you should try to get down the price a bit more. I don't say that it's expensive but i believe that 250-270$ is more appropriate as a price value)


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

For Turkey, it is almost the best deal i can find. BUT...
I've just found a used Epson 5010 at 650 hours for 440 USD. I think this is a great deal. I've read many reviews and they all say it's a great ht projector. It is 1080p but LCD, i don't know if this is an disadvantage...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I think either PJ would be fine but if you can get the 1080p I think in the long run you would be happier. Maybe try to get it a bit cheaper but I think if you get the 720p you will alway's be wondering if you should have just gone with the 1080. Just my 2 cents. Good luck with whatever you get. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would keep looking... I sold my Epson 1080 last year for $350 with about 1000 hours on the bulb. I just sold my BenQ w1070 for $500 with 200 hours on the bulb.


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would definitely go with higher resolution at that size and distance. With 600 hours on the lamp I would not be interested at that price.


----------



## Rairun (Dec 9, 2010)

Tha lamp life is 5000 hours in eco mode. So, 4.350 hours left. Are you sure about that?


----------

